# The Brain Can Change Itself



## Macky (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been reading this book called "The Brain That Changes Itself" by Norman Doidge. It's basically about brain plasticity -- how our brains are not set in stone in their structure. Our thinking can actually change the wiring of the brain. This gives hope to people who think that their brains have changed for good since getting DP.

"The first law is that Neurons that fire together wire together. By doing something pleasurable in place of the compulsion, patients form a new circuit that is gradually reinforced instead of the compulsion. The second law is that Neurons that fire apart wire apart. By not acting on their compulsions, patients weaken the link between the compulsion and the idea it will ease their anxiety. This delinking is crucial because, as we've seen, while acting on a compulsion eases anxiety in the short term, it worsens OCD in the long term."

It's encouraging to know that each time we break a compulsion, whether it's not obsessing over DP or not giving in to a ritual, this actually has a positive, sustainable effect on our brains. The more we're able to hinder our compulsions, the stronger our ability to do so becomes.

I feel like with DP our gears have become locked into one setting. The perpetual cyclical anxiety keeps us in that one gear because we're reinforcing that specific gear -- the same types of neurons are firing. Once we're able to stop that cycle, different neurons will fire and will replace that old pattern. When we loosen the grip on that one gear, we're able to shift into a healthier one. I still struggle with this but it's comforting to know that each time we're able to fend off that obsession we're actually making physical progress -- even though we think our minds revert back to their old pattern.


----------



## sunflowersteve (Apr 24, 2012)

interesting post..... i think it's true though, especially for those with anxiety and DP/DR closely attached. thinking really can change the way we feel.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I wonder if this would work for not only compulsions but intrusive thoughts too.


----------



## Macky (Mar 22, 2012)

Jayd said:


> I wonder if this would work for not only compulsions but intrusive thoughts too.


Hey Jayd, I think it definitely could.


----------



## sunflowersteve (Apr 24, 2012)

Jayd said:


> I wonder if this would work for not only compulsions but intrusive thoughts too.


aren't intrusive thoughts technically compulsions? i think it would work


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

compulsions are actions not thoughts, intrusive thoughts are a different category


----------

